# Declassified Russian Neutrino Lab



## Blackrg (Apr 14, 2008)

Check it out

Declassified underground Russian lab for neutrino detection










Much more over here

English Russia » The Neutrino Lab


----------



## Leon (Apr 14, 2008)

neutrino's > *


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 14, 2008)

Neutrinos are pretty fascinating.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 14, 2008)

No idea what neutrino is, but wow, love that kind of pictures. Thanks!!!


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 14, 2008)

Neutrino - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## playstopause (Apr 14, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Neutrino - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yeah, i read that. I still don't get it!  Me + science = fail.


----------



## Leon (Apr 14, 2008)

> Most neutrinos passing through the Earth emanate from the sun, and more than 50 trillion solar electron neutrinos pass through the human body every second.



that's 50,000,000,000,000. every fucking second


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 14, 2008)

That pic looks like my old college hallways!


----------



## Hawksmoor (Apr 14, 2008)

Is that ice or fungus?


----------



## kristallin (Apr 14, 2008)

Blackrg said:


> Check it out
> 
> Declassified underground Russian lab for neutrino detection
> 
> ...



Hey, it's my store's breakroom!


----------



## SevenatoR (Apr 14, 2008)

Beer would stay nice and cold in there. 

I deem it metal.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 14, 2008)

neutrinos are smaller than stuff like protons, neutrons...that's all you need to know 

anyway, cool pics, must have been cold as hell in there, damn.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Apr 14, 2008)

Ugh... How anything exist and not have any mass... Physics give me headaches, although I would so love to understand some more.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 14, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> Ugh... How anything exist and not have any mass... Physics give me headaches, although I would so love to understand some more.



I believe some of the early quantum physicist said that anybody who thinks he understand this fully is either fooling himself or lying


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd really love to see what would happen if you locked the guys who made TimeSplitters and Half Life in there with food, water and their game making thingumajiggers.


----------



## JBroll (Apr 14, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> Ugh... How anything exist and not have any mass... Physics give me headaches, although I would so love to understand some more.



These do have mass, just very little.

As for photons, which actually have no mass, recall the most famous (and least understood) advanced physics equation ever: E=MC^2. This isn't quite the case for high-speed photons, but energy is also a property that can help to define something. The expanded equation, that is accurate when dealing with things that have a great deal of momentum, does include momentum. 

Without too much detail, you can view energy as an intrinsic property that helps to set something apart from something else, like mass, and photons do have momentum by another twist of physics/magic/hoobladoop. Basically, the energy carried by a photon is 'good enough' to make it count as something that exists because energy is in some ways more important than mass.

Jeff


----------



## bostjan (Apr 14, 2008)

Actually E^2 = m^2 c^4 + p^2 c^2, so photons have energy based upon their momentum.

The second term is only really necessary for high energy and particle applications. In the macroscopic world, E = m c^2 works perfectly fine, because the momentum ( p ) is small.


----------



## JBroll (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, that's "The expanded equation, that is accurate when dealing with things that have a great deal of momentum", I was just trying to not give him too much of a headache. Low-energy systems can have their mass seen as energy from that equation, which is the point I was trying to make. Energy makes stuff work, basically.

Jeff


----------



## bostjan (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah. "Energy makes stuff work" sums up the whole idea of energy perfectly.

I just wanted to make it clear that the mass is not mathematically necessary to make energy. I guess that is epic fail, though, since momentum is not exactly the easiest concept to grasp without a strong groundwork.


----------



## JBroll (Apr 14, 2008)

"The energy transferred when one thing hits another" is intuitive and not too far off.

Jeff


----------



## bostjan (Apr 14, 2008)

That could work. I'd go so far as to say that momentum is not energy when you talk about particles, but in the macroscopic world with which we deal it makes stuff go, so it would be kind of like energy, measured against velocity.

Physics would be easier to dive into if out intuitive concept of momentum was stronger than our intuitive concept of mass.


----------



## Leon (Apr 14, 2008)

momentum pwns [email protected]


----------

